# Wire glass



## cda (May 24, 2017)

Using 2015 IBC

Wired glass is not allowed in rated doors??  Correct?

Is it allowed in non rated doors??

Code section?


----------



## RLGA (May 25, 2017)

Wired glass is not prohibited in fire-rated doors or non-fire-rated doors; however, traditional wired glass no longer enjoys the exception that was previously allowed by building codes and 16 CFR 1201, because traditional wired glass was, at the time, the only fire-rated glazing available, but could not pass the more stringent impact requirements of 16 CFR 1201.

Now that there are fire-rated glazing products that can pass the impact requirements of 16 CFR 1201, there is no need to keep the exception--an exception that has proven to be dangerous.


----------



## cda (May 25, 2017)

So wire glass today cannot pass 16 CFR 1201?
And there is no exception.

So not allowed to be used?

Sorry I am slow


----------



## RLGA (May 25, 2017)

Wired glass, in the form that it had been produced for decades, cannot be used now in locations where safety glazing is required, such as doors. However, some wired glass manufacturers do now produce wired glass products that can meet the impact requirements of 16 CFR 1201, but usually involve lamination or a glass film to achieve that.


----------



## cda (May 25, 2017)

Thank you

I am going to look at some in a non rated door tomorrow 

Will see if any identifiers


----------



## cda (May 25, 2017)

http://www.anemostat.com/DoorProducts/literature/Glazing_Resource_Guide.pdf


----------



## cda (May 25, 2017)

http://idighardware.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Safety-Glazing-Reference-Card-Rev1.pdf


----------



## my250r11 (May 26, 2017)

cda said:


> http://www.anemostat.com/DoorProducts/literature/Glazing_Resource_Guide.pdf



This has some great information.


----------



## cda (May 26, 2017)

Ok I stayed at Motel 6 last night, but still do not claim to be a building code person.

I looked at brand new doors non rated between storage area and office 

Has wire glass

No markings seen

Legal under 2015 IBC??


----------



## cda (May 26, 2017)

The wire glass


----------



## RLGA (May 26, 2017)

cda said:


> Ok I stayed at Motel 6 last night, but still do not claim to be a building code person.
> 
> I looked at brand new doors non rated between storage area and office
> 
> ...


Should have stayed in a Holiday Inn Express! ;-)

But to answer your question, no. Not because the glass is not compliant (it may or may not be), but because a label is required on the glass per IBC Section 2406.3 and per your observation there is no label. Glass within a door must be Category I or II depending on area of the glass pane per IBC Table 2406.2(1). Since there is no label, there is no way to know if the wired glass complies or not.


----------



## cda (May 26, 2017)

RLGA said:


> Should have stayed in a Holiday Inn Express! ;-)
> 
> But to answer your question, no. Not because the glass is not compliant (it may or may not be), but because a label is required on the glass per IBC Section 2406.3 and per your observation there is no label. Glass within a door must be Category I or II depending on area of the glass pane per IBC Table 2406.2(1). Since there is no label, there is no way to know if the wired glass complies or not.




Thank you again, will try to stick to the fire code


----------

